# Lighting for a 40g breeder



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

I plan on setting up a 40 gallon breeder tank and want to make sure i get the right lights. 

I dont want to jump into the world of high light tanks yet as i am still learning.

I will have : 
Pressurized CO2, 
medium/low light plants like swords and rotala
EI fertilization

I want a somewhat easy set up without the fear of being one missed bubble of CO2 away from an algae explosion.

I like the T5 look but worry about intensity after reading the forums. I'm willing to spend some coin but dont want to shell out the $250 - $300 if I can help it.

any help would be great :hihi:


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

the coralife/aqueon two bulb t5no fixture will work well. you'll need two of them to get even light distribution. i have two 40 breeders with this set up and get healthy plant growth. 

you could also get a t5ho fixture and raise it. then you'd be able to increase the intensity down the road and not have to buy another fixture.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Will I have to raise the T5HO light fixture higher than the normal braces usually offered by these fixtures.

I have a couple of Odyessea fixtures and have heard they do not put out the actual HO as other brands. Would this be a good option. I was also thinking of a Hagen as well. 

I think I would like to only have one fixture.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

If you only have one fixture you would need to have it lifted up over the tank quite a bit to get good spread and cut the light intensity (if using 2 T5HO bulbs).

40B is hard to get light front to back without lifting the fixture (any fixture) up over the tank with light hangers or something similar.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe two T5 NO will be the bast choice then. 

How high do you think the fixture would have to be in order to get good light distribution and intensity.

Would the 2 T5 NO fixtures be considered medium lighting and does anyone make a fixture that houses 4 NO t5 bulbs? I dont want to have light be the limiting factor for my plants with good ferts and CO2 going on.

thanks again for all the help


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking into this fixture. It doesnt say that the bulbs are HO so I am assuming they are NO bulbs. How would two of these fixtures do on the tank.

Would they need to be suspended???????? seems like that would be tricky with two fixtures?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Learner said:


> Looking into this fixture. It doesnt say that the bulbs are HO so I am assuming they are NO bulbs. How would two of these fixtures do on the tank.
> 
> Would they need to be suspended???????? seems like that would be tricky with two fixtures?
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16770


I'm pretty sure those are T5HO lights, but with poor reflectors. I wouldn't want to use even one of them on a 40B, let alone 2 of them. You shouldn't try to use 4 T5HO bulbs in one fixture, with closely spaced bulbs on a 40B tank.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> I'm pretty sure those are T5HO lights, but with poor reflectors. I wouldn't want to use even one of them on a 40B, let alone 2 of them. You shouldn't try to use 4 T5HO bulbs in one fixture, with closely spaced bulbs on a 40B tank.


What would be your best suggestion for medium lighting that I could balance the system with easy enough (CO2 injected and EI ferts). I plan on having plants that are not super demanding with moderate growth expectations?

I am new at this but no one seems to use the T5 "Normal Output" designation like we do. As always, your help is much appreciated

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Coralife-05619-Aqualight-Freshwater/dp/B001F99524

This was said about the above fixture: "I purchased this light from another source; the fixture is extremely low-profile. It has a solid aluminium fixture, high polished metal reflector, and 2 lamps totaling 42 watts. The lamp is not high output,so really just a fish or lightly planted aquarium will work. Clean bright natural light,precise construction,solid materials and high quality make this a terrific light! "


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got two t5 normal output fixtures I'm selling. I had them on my 40B.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Learner said:


> I dont want to have light be the limiting factor for my plants with good ferts and CO2 going on.



*YES - you most certainly do. *Light is the ONLY one of those 3 factors you want to be limiting.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Learner said:


> What would be your best suggestion for medium lighting that I could balance the system with easy enough (CO2 injected and EI ferts). I plan on having plants that are not super demanding with moderate growth expectations?


If you plan on having the light(s) sitting on top of the tank, I would use a pair of http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-3ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html with a few inches between them. These are not standard T5HO lights - they produce considerably less light. You would get around 40-50 micromols of PAR with these.

If you are willing to hang the light above the top of the tank you could use one Catalina 2 bulb, 2 or 3 foot T5HO light, made with a 10 inch wide housing, so the bulbs are spaced 7-8 inches apart, and hang it about 8-10 inches above the top of the tank, for about the same PAR as above. You would have to phone Catalina Aquarium and describe what you want to find out the price. They have made several of these.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Doc7 said:


> *YES - you most certainly do. *Light is the ONLY one of those 3 factors you want to be limiting.


Got it, that makes sense. I guess I was thinking that I wanted to make sure I had enough light to grow some medium light plants.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> If you plan on having the light(s) sitting on top of the tank, I would use a pair of http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-3ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html with a few inches between them. These are not standard T5HO lights - they produce considerably less light. You would get around 40-50 micromols of PAR with these.
> 
> If you are willing to hang the light above the top of the tank you could use one Catalina 2 bulb, 2 or 3 foot T5HO light, made with a 10 inch wide housing, so the bulbs are spaced 7-8 inches apart, and hang it about 8-10 inches above the top of the tank, for about the same PAR as above. You would have to phone Catalina Aquarium and describe what you want to find out the price. They have made several of these.


Great info, thanks. I contacted Catalina and they are going to get back to me. I am thinking they will be pretty pricey but we'll see. Sounds like it would be worth it to have one fixture and easy access to the tank. I have a good spot to hang the light above the tank from an overhang. will keep ya posted


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Catalina has pretty good prices but having them customize something will obviously add to the price.

If you have the ability to hang the light fixture over the tank either from a ceiling/wall hanger or by creating your own light hanger poles (using metal electrical conduit as shown in many DIY threads here) then the overall ideal solution would to be to go with a custom set-up like Hoppy described from Catalina.

I have a 40B tank with the Aqueon 2 bulb T5NO fixture and when resting on the tank it lights up one half of the tank pretty intensely (too much for a low tech tank but perhaps about right for a pressurized CO2/EI tank). They don't have the nice lift legs like most T5HO fixutres that you see sold so they sit almost right on top of the tank and I find it annoying. Using two would be feasible but I think that in hindsight you would wish that you went a different route.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

do urself a favor and go the cheaper route. 3-4 dome lights with cfls in them. works great.
see this thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/153195-my-inexpensive-cfl-light-solution.html


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

madness said:


> Catalina has pretty good prices but having them customize something will obviously add to the price.


I'm not sure this is correct. As far as I know Catalina makes their lights to order, so a custom one isn't going to cost much more than a standard one. And, most custom ones will have fewer bulbs/ballasts than used with the wider housing in standard models, so it should be cheaper than that particular standard model.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> I'm not sure this is correct. As far as I know Catalina makes their lights to order, so a custom one isn't going to cost much more than a standard one. And, most custom ones will have fewer bulbs/ballasts than used with the wider housing in standard models, so it should be cheaper than that particular standard model.


As soon as I hear back, I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

maknwar said:


> I've got two t5 normal output fixtures I'm selling. I had them on my 40B.


Thanks a bunch for the offer and I may take you up on it after hearing back from Catalina. What are the specs?


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

I had catalina build me 2, 2 bulb t5 retro kits with really good reflectors. i put them in a canopy about 4 inches above the water. The ballasts they supplied are capable of running ho and no bulbs with no damage.
not sure what level im at . I'm running 6500 and 10000 NO bulbs in each, everything is growing very well.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

blue-ram said:


> I had catalina build me 2, 2 bulb t5 retro kits with really good reflectors. i put them in a canopy about 4 inches above the water. The ballasts they supplied are capable of running ho and no bulbs with no damage.
> not sure what level im at . I'm running 6500 and 10000 NO bulbs in each, everything is growing very well.


Right on. THat sounds like a sweet light. I just cant afford that right now so I am going to have to try an Odyssea or somethign similar.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I ordered a fishneedit 36" 4xt5HO fixture. Should be here later this week. I will update the thread in my signature after it arrives. Maybe it will help you make a decision.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Overfloater said:


> I ordered a fishneedit 36" 4xt5HO fixture. Should be here later this week. I will update the thread in my signature after it arrives. Maybe it will help you make a decision.


Thanks a bunch. I am still vexed on what to do. How are the reflectors on that fixture? Do you think it will be too much light for the 40 breeder. I plan on hanging it above the tank/


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Hanging it will help to reduce the light strength. You can also use just two bulbs. I'm sure the reflectors aren't great but they should get the job done.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

PLease keep me posted. What are the dimensions on your 48g? Is it 18" wide? And are you planning on having it hung or resting on its legs?

Will keep checking out your thread on the tank! Lookin good thus far thats for sure!

thanks Robert


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

With $270 you can just go to Marine Depot to get a 4x39W TEK light for a cheaper price. just run 2 bulbs are fine IMO. I am setting up my 40B as well, and this is what I am currently planing to do.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Learner said:


> PLease keep me posted. What are the dimensions on your 48g? Is it 18" wide? And are you planning on having it hung or resting on its legs?
> 
> Will keep checking out your thread on the tank! Lookin good thus far thats for sure!
> 
> thanks Robert


Yes it's 36x18" and is currently lit by a hanging Aqualight Pro which will be replaced by the T5 fixture.


----------

